# Dealing with Atheists In Forum



## tlc (Apr 30, 2016)

New to this forum if this has been addressed too much in the past, my apologies. I frequent another board that is primarily firearms related but has a Religious Issues forum. There are some Christians there of course, but it is a veritable den of militant atheists. I trust I am charitable and well intended as a rule and attempt to be edifying as well as reproving. I have actually established a sort of respectful relationship with a couple. The blasphemy is horrendous however. If any of you have attempted such online discourse, where do you draw the line between continuing to be hopeful and concerned, and shaking the dust off? Much appreciated.


----------



## Justified (Apr 30, 2016)

I just don't argue with atheists on the web. I actually on principle try to avoid most arguments on any forum. It is just not a really good venue for it.


----------



## timfost (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm really struck how evangelism comes forth most organically when one can _observe_ the life that accompanies the Christian (1 Peter 3:15-16).

On a forum, our testimonies lack the organic relationship of words _and_ actions. This is not to say that one always has to accompany the other, but it's certainly preferable. Also, what you say in "meekness and fear" can be interpreted differently than you meant it since your comments are _read_, not _heard_ and _seen_.


----------



## johnny (May 1, 2016)

As a general rule, atheists love arguing with Christians, they seek them out.

One approach is to drop pebbles in their shoes, then leave them alone to reflect on it.
Even if they come back with a thousand retorts, that one timely thing you said will irritate them. 
With atheists, less is often more, especially the angry millitant ones.


----------



## timfost (May 1, 2016)

johnny said:


> With atheists, less is often more, especially the angry millitant ones.



Yes, especially when they realize that they likewise make faith-based arguments (faith in science and theories).


----------



## tlc (May 1, 2016)

Yeah, sort of my thinking. Time flies, spend it wisely. Sad though.


----------



## Tom Hart (May 1, 2016)

'How do you know whether someone is an atheist?'
'They'll tell you.'



johnny said:


> As a general rule, atheists love arguing with Christians, they seek them out.



How do you know whether someone is an atheist?

They'll tell you!


----------



## MW (May 1, 2016)

I would show them the amorality of their system, including the fact they show no respect to a fellow human being simply because he is a Christian. Everything a so-called "atheist" holds as a genuine moral value is borrowed capital from Christianity. Their use of this capital supports the Christian view. They demonstrate the truth of Christianity by the very means they use to discredit it.


----------

